# برنامج s5 الياباني لجعل بيئة العمل اكثر ترتيبا ونظافة



## يا الغالي (25 مارس 2013)

ماذا تعرف عن برنامج S5
ماعلاقته بالسلامة؟
ماهي اهميته بالنسبة لنا؟ 
اسئلة كثيرة تجد الاجابة عنها في الدورة التالية

رابط تحميل الدورة


----------



## يا الغالي (21 يوليو 2016)

تم تحديث محتوي الدورة التدريبية --

لا تنسونا من الدعوة الصالحة


----------

